# Book Giveaway! [The Marrow of Modern Divinity]



## ReadBavinck (Jan 3, 2011)

_The Marrow of Modern Divinity_ has come up often on the PB. Now is your chance to own it for free.

The giveaway is helping to kickoff the The Marrow Project. During 2011, we at at themarrow.org, will be blogging through this important book and want you to read along with us. So hop on over, download a free reading plan, and enter the giveaway.

Cheers!


----------



## sastark (Jan 3, 2011)

I entered. I also look forward to reading your blog from now on!


----------



## jawyman (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Chris, thank you for the blog. I downloaded the reading-plan and entered the give-away. I look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## Berean (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks! Looks good.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 4, 2011)

Can the book be found in kindle format yet? I entered and hope sincerely to be able to follow along.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jan 4, 2011)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter for your chance to win a free copy of _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_!


----------



## Parker234 (Jan 5, 2011)

Michael, I have been working on a Kindle version of The Marrow. It is very difficult, however, because I've been removing the notes, taking them to the end of the book, and linking the endnotes back to the main text. It keeps Boston's somewhat laborious notes out of the main reading, and it will be a great copy, but it is taking me a very long time. Another month or so, and I should have it submitted to Amazon for approval. Unless someone else is further along on a similar project...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you Adam, that is exciting news and I most assuredly appreciate your labors friend.


----------



## ac7k (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you just "Like" it to enter? I looked and didn't see any entry form.

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------

Nevermind, I went back to the original post and saw how to post the comment... please forgive me for my haste and lack of more than one cup of coffee...


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jan 5, 2011)

To enter you need to subscribe to the blog: you can do that by clicking here and then either signing up for email updates or adding it to your rss reader by clicking the appropriate buttons. You also need to post a comment to the post, look at the very bottom of the post for that.


----------



## Prudence (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post (always ready to win a good book)


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jan 6, 2011)

One hour left . . .


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks to all who entered. And the winner is . . .


----------



## baron (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael Doyle said:


> Can the book be found in kindle format yet? I entered and hope sincerely to be able to follow along.



You can find the book for Kindle for free at this site: 
Internet Archive Search: The Marrow of Modern Divinity

Seem's like there are seven I can not say anything about them. I went with the one with most downloads and Gospel truth by John Brown. Will start reading it tomorrow at the doctors.
Hope this helps.


----------

